# Gorbad and Grimgor.



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Can gorbad and grimgor be taken in one list togther? If so, how does this list look? (will be refined whe my book arrives)

Gorbad ironclaw
Grimgor ironhide
Black orc big boss
Black orc big boss
Orc shaman
30 biguns
30 biguns
20 black orcs
9 boar boys (biguns if i can?)
Arachnarok ( dont worry, he will fit the theme  )


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Poor.

Units are too small. Also, points will be an issue, as IIRC, Gorbad and Grimgor = 500+pts, meaning a 2.4K+ game, and you'll get smashed silly by the amount of good armies out there which get exponentially better.

And Boar Boyz suck if you mess up animosity - nothing like dropping 10 Orcs worth of points a turn thanks to a dodgy roll.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

So i should be looking at more units of plain boys, put gorbad in with the boars (they will then get leadership 10, wont that do something for animosity? I dont know im knew to the game system.) Maybe have some arrer boys to thin out the enemy and boost my troops? And im aiming for a 3000 point army.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

You won't need Gorbad in you have Grimgor, (I think I have them round the right way). I saw Grimgor last night and he is an absolutely combat monster. 375 points for a character with 7 always strike first, re-rollable (if he has a higher I) STR 5 attacks with a 1+ armour save and then a 5+ ward save. I watched him chomp through nearly 1400 points just himself.

Could be something fishy going on, but if not he was amazing.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Unless Animosity is now a Leadership Test (in which case then it won't be as bad to take Boar Boyz), currently, it's set as on a random roll you slap out.

Add onto the fact that Cavalry in general is poor (aside from Monstrous Cav and healable Super Heavy Cavalry - Blood Knights, Bloodcrushers, Ogre Rhinox Cav... and that's pretty much it. Other units lack the strength in next turn combats, lack the initiative (GW Empire Inner Circle), or lack the healing ability (Chaos Knights)).

Aiming for 3K Points? A Block of 10-15 Trolls can block off a flank so effectively that it's unreal. I play Monstrous WoC, and Trolls are just that damn effective. Arrer Boyz aren't effective for their points, IMHO. They have wide frontage (even when firing in two ranks), meaning that you're looking at a 250mm wide frontage for 20 Arrer Boys. You might as well get either Savage Orcs with the Impact Pole (when released), or normal Orcs.

Black Orcs are overcosted for what they do, like much of the current list.

Also, th new Magic Lore looks quality - you might want to start looking at fielding a L4 Shaman to slap around some spells - they now have some damaging ones, and they have an Attribute with it as well. I'm not sure if they lose the Miscast table, but I'm guessing they do, as it's meant to be more temperamental, while it's more sympathetic to nuking yourself than the BRB currently.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

No, i have heard that grimgor is the dogs balls many times, good to hear he still has it in the new book. I have models now for grimgor and gorbad (gorbad is my best conversion so far IMO, only got him on foot for now but will make him a boar when i buy some boar boys).


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Ok, was in store today, grimgor is down two attacks (a5), and he HAS to be fveilded with black orcs. 
I got two lists written up, to be eventually pushed together as 3000.

Gorbad
40 bigguns with spears, shields, F.C
2x 10 bigun boars with spears, shields, F.C
Orc shaman (worth 87)
Orc shaman (worth 87)
1500

Grimgor
40xorc bigguns with spears, shield, F.C
39x black orcs, shields, F.C
Black orc big boss (worth 93)
1500

How can i improve this?


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I dont think those lists will work very well. Too many points invested in too few units. For instance I usually prefer Grimgor more as I like his special rules more, and I prefer the model.
So for his list you realy need to make the orc units smaller as they are far to big at this size game. I wouldnt take orc bigguns and would split the unit in two ordinary orc units. I would decrease the blacks orcs down to 15- 20. Then with points I would get an orc shaman or two. 
If there are any points left I would try to get some trolls for a flanking unit. My calculations may be wrong as I havent got the new army book with me at the moment.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

If you're new to the system I wouldn't bog yourself down on spending huge amounts of points on two guys. Pick one and put him in a nice big unit. Gorbad's great if you get him to charge into the enemy and he's no slouch. But I would pick Grimgor (only because I've found him tougher to kill in my battles vs Orcs and Goblins).


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I've got no idea if you've bought the models yet, so...
As others have said, I'd only run one or t'other in a list, unless you're lucky enough to be playing such a big game!
With Gorbad, I'm going to run him with Savage Orc Boarboys (5 at the mo, maybe moving to 10), with FC and a Savage Orc Shaman. Gorbad's LD10 will help and his extended General and BSB range will allow me to place him over to one side or another (not too far, though) whilst not depriving my centre and other flank of their higher LD and rerolls. If anything, this will be a fun unit.
For Grimgor, I really don't think you can go wrong. I loved him with Blorcs last time, and now that Grimgor increases their WS by 1 and gives them Hatred(everybody) it's only better. The Blorcs are also 1pt cheaper than last time and are now ItP. Again, not everyone's cup of tea, but I've made a unit of 6 Minotaurs disappear in one go with a unit of 20 Blorcs on their own (not sure if that's worth bragging about, but it seemed well worth celebrating at the time!).
Not sure I've helped or just word-vomited on t'internet.

GFP


----------

